# Biography of John Bunyan



## JML (Apr 15, 2012)

I am looking for a biography of John Bunyan and there are quite a few out there. What is the best biography on Bunyan?


----------



## JMKing (Apr 15, 2012)

He has written an autobiography of sorts.

Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners. This is not your typical autobiography and is, more or less, an account of his conversion through a tunnel of despair which took place over several years.

I would highly recommend the book to any who has experienced moments of despair in the their Christian lives. The conclusion alone make it worthy of the read.

John Piper has written a book that has a small biography of Bunyan, though I have not read it - The Hidden Smile of God: The Fruit of Affliction in the Lives of John Bunyan, William Cowper, and David Brainerd.


----------



## John Bunyan (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm still writing it.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's a good one, by Dr. David Calhoun:

Christianbook.com: Grace Abounding: The Life, Books and Influence of John Bunyan: David B. Calhoun: 9781845500313


----------



## PhilA (Apr 16, 2012)

I would recommend John Bunyan by F Mott Harrison (Banner of Truth).


----------

